# What Projects Have You Taken or Reccomend?



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I was just curious as to what other people took/take for their fairs. And what they reccomend. 

Me, I love the photography, scrapbooking, creative writing, pack goat (new for me this year), and Pygmy Goats. Those are what I've tried. Next year I want to expand my horizons and learn more.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I've raised sheep and I show market lambs. It's fun, I really like shearing them. (no one else does though! :wink: )


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, this year alone I am doing creative writing, goats (Boer and Pygmy), rabbits,photography, arts and crafts,vet science, wildlife,a rabbit poster,and....something else.... :shrug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

this year im doing; goats (breeding and market), pig, poultry, art, gardening, displays, and photography


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I showed pigs nearly all the years I was in 4-H. I missed one year because I had leg surgery. I also showed a goat a couple of years in 4-H. And I tried showing a dog in 4-H-but he was more of a couch dog than a show dog. He's still alive today. I would recommend showing pigs and goats. There's not much fuss and muss with pigs like there is with most of the other critters. And goats are pretty easy to maintain to.


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*I always did just the animals and now my kids are the same way. Our fair is in May and they're taking breeding poultry, breeding rabbits, meat poultry, dairy goats and market goats. I think that's all of them LOL. They usually have market calves or steers too but we thought we were going to be moving so we didn't buy any beef projects in time. They've already got their reservations for steers in for next year though!*


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I syarted out with guinea pigs. Moved on to dairy and pygmy goats. And also showed a performance horse several years. Later i got out of the performanuce and just did gaming. Which i like so much better. I like it being you against the clock rather then me against everyone elses money!
beth


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lets see.. I've done

market beef, breeding beef, veal calves, pigs, market goats, market lambs, breeding boers, pygmys, dairy goats (both standards and minis), Meat rabbits, show rabbits, cavies ( the technical term for guniea pigs),chickens, turkeys, photo, and baking


It all depends on what the kid wants to do and how much effort they'll put in.. I hated raising pigs because i couldn't get as involved with it, but then the big beef was too much work for the tiny fraction of cash.. but i loved the cattle


----------



## Flow&FeFe (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm doing Show Goats and Livestock and Horse Judging.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

pigs are ok...i really dont care for how reckless they are. my 1,000+ sow loves wrecking stuff.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I showed sheep for 4 years, I love them the most. Showed a pig one year, harder and messier. Showed goats and they are FUN


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I've done dairy goats, dairy market goats, fancy ducks, fancy poultry, market chickens, and breeding rabbits...Whew, thank goodness all the barns are close!! :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

rabbits are great- short gestation, many breeds and vareities, easy for young kids to handle, and easy to keep/feed.

and goats...theres no question there!!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Whew.. I think I've done more than I realized.
Dairy Cattle, Beef, Dairy Judging, Dairy Quiz Bowl, Livestock Judging, Horse, Horse Judging, this last past year showed my 7 laying hens, dairy goats, market goats, usally do photography and public speaking, thinking about making an apron this year to get my feet wet with sewing- something different. Also, I'm a member of our 4-h Regional and State Council, which keeps me pretty busy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A friend of mine shows suffolk market lambs. I think rabbits would be kind of fun. I had rabbits for a long time, but never showed them. I would love to get into showing beef cattle. And of course goats...they're my favorite by far.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Have any of y'all done any fair royalty? I was 4-H Princess this year and had a blast doing it!


----------

